# What's new?



## R3d foreman (Jan 1, 2011)

Peter is getting bigger and growing more quills...just gave him a bath a few days ago because he felt that poo was a good color for his quills i guess...i have some pics to upload of him i'll post later. I'm doing a speech on him in class as he's become a celebrity in that course haha

anyway, just wanted to say hey guys!


----------



## carlyvoelcker (Mar 20, 2011)

Peter is adorable!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

That's such a cute picture of Peter in your signature! Cupcake, too, felt that poop was the new "it" color for spring and got a bath last night. :lol:


----------

